# Aurora Borealis



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Some good shows in Northern England and Scotland over last couple of days tonight could also be good.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-tyne-16679422

Tomorrow we are off for 5-6 days into Dumfries & Galloway and the first couple of nights staying at a CL right next to here

http://www.gallowayforestpark.com/dark-skies-park-c31.html

Its my wife's ambition to see this spectacular, I was lucky enough to witness it on-board ship many years ago at Churchill, Manitoba, so fingers crossed for next few days.

Wish us luck


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

You can wildcamp in the dark skies park - it's brill.
Good luck!

I've seen it once over 30 years ago. I'm away outside now to see if I can see anything.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Update: Central Scotland - too cloudy.
Away to bed now. Will look again tomorrow night.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Luck*

Good Luck!


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Typical - I missed it all again  
Clear skies here over last couple of nights and I did have a quick scan of the sky at the weekend but nothing visible then I found this website www.aurorawatch.lancs.ac.uk/alerts that allegedly monitors activity and will tweet an alert if anything likely to be visible. Sorted I thought - wrongly. Not a murmur from them and the website says no activity while half the country is out there watching the light show  
Back to the drawing board methinks.

Chris


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Another chance tonight or tomorrow;

http://metofficenews.wordpress.com/2012/01/24/northern-lights-over-the-uk/


----------



## ptmike (Apr 25, 2010)

All over for the time being if you want to be in the know use these two links

http://www.spaceweather.com/

http://aurorawatch.lancs.ac.uk/

cheers

Mike


----------

